# Safe MH Parking near London for an Italian visitor



## peter1954 (May 2, 2011)

I come from Toscany, Italy, I plan to visit London but I would like to park my motorhome in somewhere safe park, to avoid pay LEZ (£ 100 per day is crazy) and go in hotel in city center. Can you suggest to me a solution and give me addresses?
Tanks a lot
Peter


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*London and LEZ*

 Ciao Peter, and welcome.
If you log onto www.camperonline.it you will find lots of posts relating to London's LEZ, and advice on how to obtain and fill in the forms in Italian. If your camper is fairly modern, you will find that you are exempt from payment; but you MUST register. Also look up information from the Caravan Club on the Abbey Wood or Crystal Palace campsites.
You do not need to go to the expense of finding an expensive hotel in Central London. Public transport from these campsites is frequent.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hello Peter

I have separated your post into a thread of it's own which, I hope, will help you get a few more suggestions and the the information that you require.

Welcome to MHF


Mike


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

It might be worth it if you joined the Caravan Club and then parked and camped at a CL site near to London and used the train to go into London. Much much cheaper to using London hotels.

We do have details here of such a site but can only be viewed by MHF subscribers.

If you would like to do as I suggest, come back here and we can give you details of how to join the Caravan Club and at what cost together with details of some small campsites (CLs).


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

*Re: London and LEZ*



eddied said:


> Also look up information from the Caravan Club on the Abbey Wood or Crystal Palace campsites.
> eddied


Both of the above sites are in the LEZ. It would help to know when and how long you want to visit London and the UK. The rules for the LEZ are changing all the time and if your visit is next year for the Olympics there will be many temporary sites for caravans and motorhomes being set up all of which should be close to public transport routes.

If you plan a lengthy stay it may be of benefit to join one of the British Clubs.

peedee


----------



## Losos (Oct 28, 2009)

Peter - Inner city London Hotels are *horrendously expensive *and as people have suggested you will be much better off by staying outside the M25 and 'commuting' *in to town each day*, you may have to put up with being 'sardined' into a train in the rush hour but you'll find they are frequent and not too expensive, especially if you get a weekly or monthly ticket (Depending how long you are staying)


----------



## peter1954 (May 2, 2011)

Grazie a tutti, tanks to every body for yours suggestion 
Saluti


----------



## julie1 (Sep 21, 2009)

peter1954 said:


> I come from Toscany, Italy, I plan to visit London but I would like to park my motorhome in somewhere safe park, to avoid pay LEZ (£ 100 per day is crazy) and go in hotel in city center. Can you suggest to me a solution and give me addresses?
> Tanks a lot
> Peter


Hello and Welcome Peter

There is a Caravan Club site at Redhill, Surrey (Alderstead Heath Caravan Club site). They say they are the only site within the M25 but are excluded from the LEZ. There is also a train link to London but it does not say how far this is from the site. It might be worth becoming a member of the Caravan Club as you will get good discounts. (www.caravanclub.co.uk). There are excellent midweek discounts for members at this site. 
We were in London 3 weeks ago and stayed at the Abbey Wood site which is excellent and not far from the train station.
If you use the rail network you can get 2 for 1 admission on a lot of attractions including the Tower of London and the London Eye. You can obtain the leaflet from the train station which includes the discount vouchers. You will need to present a voucher and show your train ticket on admission to the attraction. This will save you a lot of money. 
Ciao, Julie


----------

